# Spray air freshener advice.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I normally use california scents but they dont seem to be lasting very long recently so maybe looking at a spray. I`ve heard berry blast is pretty good but looking for any suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have tried all manner of air freshener including Autosmarts blasts and 5ltr sprays, Always ending up thinking the smell has gone and being left disappointed.....Until somebody gets in or for instance talks to me while I have the window open and say "Your car smells really nice", so what I am saying is I think we get used to the smell rather than the smell disappearing.

I prefer the liquid spray to the aerosol as you don't get the initial gas smell.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't found any spray freshener to last. My favourites are CarChem trailer made and dodos wax smells. 

Gonz.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I understand what your saying i spray on my matts before hovering and after a few hours i can not smell it but when anyone is in the car its always noticed.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Similar here. Used California Scents for a while now (iirc I settled on the Golden State Delight), but also found them not to last as I was expecting.

Reverted to good ol' Magic Trees (or are they 'Little Trees' nowaday? lol). I like the Black Ice and have one tucked away out of sight under each seat.

I wish someone made an authentic 'new car' smell, but all the ones I've ever tried which name themselves as that have smelled anything but.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

shane_ctr said:


> I understand what your saying i spray on my matts before hovering and after a few hours i can not smell it but when anyone is in the car its always noticed.


I do spray on my carpets but I do it after hoovering otherwise I would be hoovering up what I just put down:thumb: Theory here is when feet rub against it the fragrance is released..But who knows lol


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> I normally use california scents but they dont seem to be lasting very long recently so maybe looking at a spray. I`ve heard berry blast is pretty good but looking for any suggestions. :thumb:


I would be happy to let you try *AIRTUNE *Xpress. It is a hand held wet spray bottle and is really for localised odour removal from spills and such like. However, it also leaves a pleasant and lasting smell. It is not a scent as such and contains only a very small proportion of perfume. If of interest, please drop me a personal note with your details. Do take a look at www.airtune.eu/en


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Chemical Guys Vanilla for me.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Berry blast by autosmart is great, that and one of there airfreshners.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

chemical guys stripper scent  
or chemical guys black frost is a nice refreshing scent


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AS Berry or Bubblegum blast - both smell great.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

while people talk about AS blast if you live near a big B&Q or down devon / cornwall way for trago mills try this alot cheaper and the same stuff.

http://www.diy.com/rooms/nilco-professional-cranberry-air-freshener/1136645_BQ.prd


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Blast is only 1.50 a can for me, love it to much to change  Im addicted.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

£1.50
That is cheap like to know how much most pay, I payed £5 Tin for bubblegum once


----------



## bigbossw (Jun 10, 2015)

They stuck a black ice magic tree in my car when I took it in for a service and I couldn't get rid of the smell for weeks. My usual air freshner is a Clementine jelly belly liquid vent type


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Just bought the nilco ones at £2 each, local chap though so no point putting it on here.


----------



## Emro23uk (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree with what Simz says about us getting used to the smell. Many times I have thought, these haven't lasted long, I can't smell them.....only to be asked "good god, how many airfresheners have you got in the car, it smells really nice" Not long moved over to California scents but they certainly give a kick ass fragrance. The cherry one I've got at the moment is 4 weeks old and still as strong as the day I put it in.


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Simz said:


> I do spray on my carpets but I do it after hoovering otherwise I would be hoovering up what I just put down:thumb: Theory here is when feet rub against it the fragrance is released..But who knows lol


Yeah I would definitely think after hovering would be best idea.... U never know though. I try avoid high traffic areas like seats mats etc and spray more on the back of the seats head cloth parcel shelf etc because I feel it doesn't get "rubbed off" as quickly but tbh it might not make much difference probably just in my head :lol:


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

bigbossw said:


> They stuck a black ice magic tree in my car when I took it in for a service and I couldn't get rid of the smell for weeks. My usual air freshner is a Clementine jelly belly liquid vent type


Your not a fan of the black ice? I like it it reminds me of cool water


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I followed a suggestion from Stangalang on here and mixed up a 500ml bottle of fabric conditioner and water. Everytime I vac the car out now I spray the mix on all carpets and especially near the airvents under the front seats. It lasts a couple of weeks minimum depending on how strong your mix is but is cheap enough to have a few variations of fragrance. Its a good excuse to sniff all the conditioners in the supermarket too and some of the cheaper ones are just as good as the expensive stuff.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I prefer something that attaches to the vent as in my experience it just seems to last longer and i can always smell it.

Has anyone tried these, I've ordered some (off eBay) so will give them a shot anyway.

http://www.jellybelly-uk.com/car-air-freshener-bubblegum


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

dstill said:


> I prefer something that attaches to the vent as in my experience it just seems to last longer and i can always smell it.
> 
> Has anyone tried these, I've ordered some (off eBay) so will give them a shot anyway.
> 
> http://www.jellybelly-uk.com/car-air-freshener-bubblegum


Yeah i like the vent ones, I love the fabreze new zealant (green one) if you've tried that?

Not tried the Jelly Belly bubblegum but the blueberry ones are nice :thumb:


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

You have to try woodwick stuff, the wife has the candles all over the house.
Google vanilla bourbon....OMG it lasts and lasts as its little beads of scent in the holder.
Best one Ive found and I`ve tried everything mentioned in the previous posts!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the Californian Scents Bubble gum, lasts for ages.
I tried the Carchem bubble gum in a spray and was disappointed, the scent seemed to disappear almost as soon as I sprayed it.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> chemical guys stripper scent
> or chemical guys black frost is a nice refreshing scent


I've always wanted to try the stripper scent but it seems quite expensive don't you think?


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

dstill said:


> I've always wanted to try the stripper scent but it seems quite expensive don't you think?


They do a small sized one now, £4.95 for a 6oz bottle.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stripper scent best smell ever,spray it under seats and in air vents.Lasts a few days aswell


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi!

I am looking for a product with the smell of Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing.
Right after the application I do smell it in my car, but in a few hours, everything is gone.

Now I am after a normal air freshner with a smell of Natural Look Dressing.
Thanks!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Haga said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking for a product with the smell of Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing.
> Right after the application I do smell it in my car, but in a few hours, everything is gone.
> ...


Natural Look dressing smells like cherry bakewells to me & the Cali Scent Cherry smells pretty similar imo :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Definitely an almond aroma which is nuts!


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

I agree with dstill it is definitely an almond ice-cream smell, no comparable to the Cali Cherry.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

These are fantastic last well too - http://www.soleflavours.co.uk


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Haga said:


> I agree with dstill it is definitely an almond ice-cream smell, no comparable to the Cali Cherry.


A cherry bakewell has got loads of almond flavour lol.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

I liked California scents when I had some. Bit strong for the Mrs so they're gone.
I have AG auto fresh, nice but not long lasting.
Car chem are good. I have a Parma violet one, not to everyone's taste but very sweet. Tea tree and peppermint too, very fresh. These both last and car Chem are very good value.
CG new car smell? Yuk. Seriously plasticky nastiness. Anyone want some?

Never tried stripper scent, but wife bought some cheap lidl perfume specifically for the car. Good fragrance that lasts well enough. However, I'm a teacher, one of my students was drenched in it the other day. I was back in the car in an instant.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

50 CAL ...... cola cube air freshner £6.99 for a 200ml aluminium bottle.
They do 6 different scents and come with a spray head.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

salow3 said:


> A cherry bakewell has got loads of almond flavour lol.


And lots of cherry smell mixed in too, lol


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Spray Freshener*

As far as I know, all the spray fresheners out there are basically scents to mask other less pleasant odours. Some last longer than others and some get right up your nose as soon as you get in the vehicle.
Why not use an odour remover that forces the nasty smelling molecules to oxidise and leaves a mild, lasting and pleasant citrus aroma? That is what our products do and, so far, we have enjoyed 100% thumbs up for the smell which is gentle but makes the brain think 'clean'. Airtune is also quick, easy and cheap to use. Julian


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

dstill said:


> I've always wanted to try the stripper scent but it seems quite expensive don't you think?


Best place to buy the 4oz bottles?

If anybody has tried both the new car scent and leather scent is there much difference? New car scent pretty much smelt like leather to me.


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

Can I throw a little something in the mix here please gents. I personally don't like to drive around smelling like a sweet shop, I always wanted a fresher that smells more like a cologne. A few years ago I came across a brand called (areon) and when I say it lasts, it really does. Areon do car perfumes, the gold is apparently the more masculine and the silver is for both. Both gold and silver smell bloody lovely and a few squirts onto the fabric lasts me a good month or so. I have the gold btw, I look forward to any feedback on this brand. Can be bought from amazon and ebay or direct from areon.
Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ they look interesting may give them a go. What do they smell like any comparison?


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

They smell like an aftershave☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tolw (Dec 22, 2015)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> I would be happy to let you try *AIRTUNE *Xpress. It is a hand held wet spray bottle and is really for localised odour removal from spills and such like. However, it also leaves a pleasant and lasting smell. It is not a scent as such and contains only a very small proportion of perfume. If of interest, please drop me a personal note with your details. Do take a look at www.airtune.eu/en


Hi would it be possible to try a sampler?


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Fresh Air*



tolw said:


> Hi would it be possible to try a sampler?


Hi there, please send me your details ( I suggest a PM!) and we can take it from there.

Alternatively, we are now showing at AUto 365 in Chester and Automechanika in Germany - come and see us!:thumb:


----------

